# Fusion wide sole...Graphite or steel??



## Mickybrowneyes (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi guys..and any gals...

I am thinking of getting a new set of irions and love the Fusion wide sole..the only problem is that I am not sure whether to go for graphite or steel.
I have had various sets of callaways before, I started with X12 then up to X16 and now have the X18...like the look of the fusion overe the x20 but I am unsure on the shaft....

I have a quick swing but would like to slow it down to give me more control..I struggle to hit below 99% power and I always seem to hit an iron really hard rather then club down and hit it softer (does that make sense??)I need to change this, I play off 9 and want to get it lower..

I know the above might seem a bit confusing but can any of you offer advice?

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Really this will come down to your personal taste between the two shafts. Graphite has come a long way and works very well on iron sets now so you don't need to worry about a loss in performance. I am wondering if you are looking for a lighter iron that might be easier to swing or do you like the feel of the heavier shaft? If you are trying to slow down your swing, I am not sure which path would be more appropriate. 

Have you compaired the two side by side?

I have steel shafts now but that is only because it's all I have ever hit.. One day in the future I will make the jump but right now I am very content with my ability to play my current set of clubs. Sorry I can't off to much more help... Just my opinion


----------

